# Sat Phones?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello Everyone, I need a satellite phone. My property has no service from Verizon or AT&T and my wife is growing uncomfortable not having the ability to reach out for help prior to SHTF at our remote property. As we both get older I can't blame her - in the past I didn't worry about it even though I've hiked long distances due to vehicle failures in the past its time to finally invest in a phone that has service "anywhere."

So I found this
Globalstar Lease Program | BlueCosmo

It honestly looks a little too good to be true and am curious if anyone has seen it. Could I really have a sat phone, service
and all for $20 a month and $50 down - what am I missing. Please note we're not going to use this to "chat, text, or even 
check on your guys at Prepperforums.net - we use Hughs for that and it works fine. Our regular phones pick up on the wifi
around the house just fine, and so this is for when we're away from the house.

Anyone a sat phone expert? According to the Mrs. money isn't an issue here :ambivalence:


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

That is just the price to have the service & then you pay per minute of usage.

A big drawback with sat phones is the satellites. They circle the earth. There has to be one over you for the phone to work. And as they move you can loose connection.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I could live with paying per minute; if I am using it I need it; its not a want for a chat with the cousins. Its a "oh crap" I need help call.



HuntingHawk said:


> That is just the price to have the service & then you pay per minute of usage.
> 
> A big drawback with sat phones is the satellites. They circle the earth. There has to be one over you for the phone to work. And as they move you can loose connection.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

yea check out their network coverage
This is the company the military uses I can vouch for about 80 percent of the globe (I don't get to the Philippines much like not at all) but I know people who do use them there.
https://www.iridium.com/default.aspx


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Ripon, I've used satellite phones and I wish I could remember the brands. I looked at the one you have listed, It seems it is really low priced for sat phones, I can't tell why that is. Maybe it doesn't read as many satellites as the other models.?? They are a lot like GPS units, some only read 3 satellites and some have the ability to read 7. I don't know if that's the case here so I would really like to hear if you end up getting one how the service is.? I've almost gotten one several times just didn't want to come off the money. But I think they would be great to have as they will continue working in a grid down situation. Get you a little solar charger and you could have communications for a long, long time after grid down. I'm sure there are some hidden fee's/cost here that is not readily shown. Please share your journey and thanks.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Hello Everyone, I need a satellite phone. My property has no service from Verizon or AT&T and my wife is growing uncomfortable not having the ability to reach out for help prior to SHTF at our remote property. As we both get older I can't blame her - in the past I didn't worry about it even though I've hiked long distances due to vehicle failures in the past its time to finally invest in a phone that has service "anywhere."
> 
> So I found this
> Globalstar Lease Program | BlueCosmo
> ...


If you have broadband internet, both verizon and AT&T offer femtocell units that you can plug into your broadband and they act as mini towers giving you full service in your house. Much cheaper than a sat phone. I have a MicroCell from AT&T on my desk at work because I have no service there and it works great.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rip,
How about a CB or HAM radio for a back up emergency communication devise? I've thought about putting a couple CBs in the vehicles and having a base unit set up on a solar battery charger. Maybe one day we'll get our HAM license too.

I like the Satellite Phone idea very much too but don't know the reliability of them.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm going to try and look it up. The question is distance from the house. Thanks.



rjd25 said:


> If you have broadband internet, both verizon and AT&T offer femtocell units that you can plug into your broadband and they act as mini towers giving you full service in your house. Much cheaper than a sat phone. I have a MicroCell from AT&T on my desk at work because I have no service there and it works great.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

CBs are fine if someone is listening, and that isn't always the case.



Slippy said:


> Rip,
> How about a CB or HAM radio for a back up emergency communication devise? I've thought about putting a couple CBs in the vehicles and having a base unit set up on a solar battery charger. Maybe one day we'll get our HAM license too.
> 
> I like the Satellite Phone idea very much too but don't know the reliability of them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CB's also have very limited range.
Our house is marginal for cell service, the range I go to the only thing that works is the OnStar phone in my truck.
Personally I think it's great to live at/or beyond cell tower range. That means we are ALMOST far enough out from the city.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

I have used Sat phones a lot over the years. I have not checked satellite availability recently, but Global Star has always had less coverage than Iridium. Most remote lodges and people that work in the boonies use Iridium. Probably not a problem for most on here but as you move from the equator towards either pole the satellite coverage gets more spotty and once you pass the 55th parallel it really becomes an issue. 

Sat phones have come way down in price the last decade and so have the plans and price per minute. I have always found that I got my best bang for the buck by buying a phone outright and them purchasing one of the pay as you go cards for $300 to $500 where the minutes are good for one year. Much depends on how often you think you will use it. I suspect for most people they will have a hard time justifying the expense. There have been hand held units that could be used as a cell phone as well, so you could switch back and forth.

Make sure you do your homework on this before you jump in to anything.


----------

